# Closing apps, anyone?



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

I've looked around the device, and the only way I can figure to close running apps is to go to tools->device-> running apps and close them each one at a time.  Tried  turing it off and back on; no help.

Has anyone found a solution?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't tried?  Are you having issues with performance?

Betsy


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

No, but it can be expected if everything is always left running.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As this is my first Android device, I don't really know how the memory management works.  Perhaps one of our resident experts will tell us.  I know I don't worry much about shutting down apps on my iPad.

Betsy


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

May want to check the Amazon App store for the free app. It's called Advance Task Killer.

http://www.amazon.com/Rechild-Inc-Advanced-Task-Killer/dp/B004SBULWE/ref=zg_bs_mobile-apps_92

Had trouble when first using Angry Birds and it wouldn't close, so friend downloaded this for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For those using Go Launcher EX, I noticed that there was someplace I stumbled upon that let you close all apps or selected apps...can't quite remember where it was though...

Betsy


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Dec 27, 2009)

If you click on settings > applications > you can see the list of running applications. Once you highlight an application, you have the ability to "force close."


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

For those not familiar with Android, the worst advice to give is using task killers. Ever since Android 2.x, the operating system does a very good job of memory management. Task killers actually use up more resources and battery than what they provide in features.

I don't have a Fire, but I do own multiple Android devices. Most apps will close by pressing the back button. Some apps will continue to run in the background until the system requires more memory. Pressing the Home button usually leaves apps running in the background, so you should use the Home button only when you are wanting to keep things running and jump to another app (usually holding the Home button down for a few seconds will display a list of recently used apps, so you can switch between a couple of apps - like when copy/pasting between apps).

Some apps will have an Exit/Close option in the menu. Others just close from the Back button. The best thing to do is avoid task killers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Xopher!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I tend to agree with Xopher. . . . I'm not an expert by any stretch of the imagination, but haven't had a problem with apps left 'running'.  Sometimes one will freeze up -- usually if I put leave it actually open and put the device down and it goes into sleep mode on its own -- but then it's easy enough to go into settings and manually stop it.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I have had an Android phone for awhile and while I haven't had issues with needing to close apps, I do know that you need to restart them every once in awhile.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I too agree with Xopher; several android devices, never used a task killer & read some pretty negative stuff about them in other Android forums.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for this info. I just got my Fire and its my first Android device. Actually its my first tablet period. I only have a prepaid iphone which I don't use much and on there I double click the button and the open apps wiggle. 

I couldn't figure out at all with the Fire how to close stuff, or if that is needed. So if I use the back button, that is enough then? 

I did see that force close, but I wasn't sure what that meant. Sounds so "forceful"


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I did see that force close, but I wasn't sure what that meant. Sounds so "forceful"


 yeah. . . .but if the app is hung up anyway it's the thing to do. Otherwise, not needed. android multitasks pretty efficiently, really. . . . .


----------

